# RAIU results



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got my results back. 
4 hour uptake- 6.3%(5%-20%)
24 hour uptake-11.8% (11%-35%)
I know these are within the normal ranges but still low. What do you think?
Also my test report says, "images demonstrate focally decreased uptake in the lower pole of the left lobe and in the medial mid right lobe."


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't remember the size of your nodules, but those need to be biopsied if they are 1cm or bigger.


----------



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually I've never had a dr. tell me I have nodules, so I don't have measurements. I'm wondering if the language on my report suggests nodules.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Soonersince76 said:


> Just got my results back.
> 4 hour uptake- 6.3%(5%-20%)
> 24 hour uptake-11.8% (11%-35%)
> I know these are within the normal ranges but still low. What do you think?
> Also my test report says, "images demonstrate focally decreased uptake in the lower pole of the left lobe and in the medial mid right lobe."


Could mean cold nodules. When do you meet with your doctor about the results and what comments did the radiologist have re follow-up?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Soonersince76 said:


> Actually I've never had a dr. tell me I have nodules, so I don't have measurements. I'm wondering if the language on my report suggests nodules.


Mostly, yes. It means there are areas of under-activity, which most often mean non-functioning nodules. So you have not had an ultrasound?


----------



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm expecting a call from my endo any moment now. The radiologist recommended an ultrasound to check for nodules. So, no I haven't had the ultrasound yet.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gotcha.

When you speak with him/her, see if there is anyway to do the u/s and FNA at the same time, if possible. Just to speed things up...


----------

